# Stress??



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

So I know SPs are generally a lot more laid-back than SJs, but I was wondering what happens when you guys get stressed out- 


What stresses you out?

How do you deal with stress?

How often do you get stressed out?


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Frannyy said:


> So I know SPs are generally a lot more laid-back than SJs, but I was wondering what happens when you guys get stressed out-
> 
> 
> What stresses you out?


Having too many responsibilities and not enough resources to complete the tasks at hand - either in time or when it comes to other requirements.



Frannyy said:


> How do you deal with stress?


Sleep, sex and motorcycles. :laughing:



Frannyy said:


> How often do you get stressed out?


Really stressed out? A few 60 hour weeks in a row will do that to me if you throw in some night shifts and don't give me any real downtime during that time.


----------



## Wolf78 (Jan 13, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> Having too many responsibilities and not enough resources to complete the tasks at hand - either in time or when it comes to other requirements.
> 
> 
> Sleep, sex and motorcycles. :laughing:
> ...


I agree 100% with your answers. Thats the same for me. :happy:


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> So I know SPs are generally a lot more laid-back than SJs, but I was wondering what happens when you guys get stressed out


Stress is bad. I avoid it at all costs. I used to have a lot of stress, which I took as a sign that I needed to fix my life. So I fixed it.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

What stresses you out?

Not getting enough down time, mainly. And I don't get to see enough of the one person I can connect with, and see everyone else way too much.

How do you deal with stress?

I disappear for a while...

How often do you get stressed out?

Far too often. I'm taking it as cue to fix something. And I know what I need to do, it's just gonna take some time...


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I hate when I have to do stuff...and stuff. That's stressful.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

_What stresses me out?_

Not much. I guess the main thing would be pressure. High expectations.

_How do I deal with it?_

Escape. Do things I enjoy.

_How often do I get stressed out?_

Rarely. I tend to shun responsibility/things that will force stressful situations.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

What stresses me out?

My mother  School, and the people I generally spend my time with if I spend too much time with them.

How do I deal with it?

Go out by myself and meet new people. Drink and party it up. Always makes me feel better.

How often do I get stressed out?

Not a lot. I don't sweat the little shit.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

As you said, I am pretty laid back. It is usually when someone forces me to do something I don't want to.


----------



## kimosaibi (Jun 25, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> _What stresses me out?_
> 
> Not much. I guess the main thing would be pressure. High expectations.
> 
> ...


I agree with this fully and also add that not being able to fix a problem i need to for lack of proper skills drives me crazy.
And also a good work out is great to relieve stress.


----------

